# Problem with Jumps



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Lesson, Snowboard Addiction. Don't jump up too much. Pop evenly with both feet, not more with the back foot. Match your shoulders to the transition. Keep core locked. Lesson


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks that actually helped a lot because I do tend to pop with my back foot a little bit more and didn't even think about the shoulders lining up with the transition! Thanks a ton!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I would also be looking for jumps that have a low trajectory not a kicker that shoots you up. This will help develop your "air awareness" the 1st jumps I hit was a line of 3 and everything after leaving the lip, including my landing was a blur 

This type of jump will help you stay level, work on those grabs, build awareness and get comfortable in the air. Since your already a good rider you know to start small and build up.

An issue I had was trying to really "pop" as already mentioned it doesn't take much. Don't over do the pop again this will come with practice.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> I would also be looking for jumps that have a low trajectory not a kicker that shoots you up. This will help develop your "air awareness" the 1st jumps I hit was a line of 3 and everything after leaving the lip, including my landing was a blur
> 
> This type of jump will help you stay level, work on those grabs, build awareness and get comfortable in the air. Since your already a good rider you know to start small and build up.
> 
> An issue I had was trying to really "pop" as already mentioned it doesn't take much. Don't over do the pop again this will come with practice.


This is where I'm at right now. I pop decent coming off the rollers or lips, but I'm not spotting my landings, more or less doing it by instinct. I figure the more air miles I log, the more comfortable my brain will be while floating.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Over-popping is a common issue when people start hitting jumps. I guess the only thing to do is to practice, practice and practice. Good advice in the other posts. And air awareness will definitely get better quite quickly.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Snowboard Addiction*



tonicusa said:


> Lesson, Snowboard Addiction. Don't jump up too much. Pop evenly with both feet, not more with the back foot. Match your shoulders to the transition. Keep core locked. Lesson



Best video period on jumps. They are like having a 24/7 coach highly recommend they are great.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

DrGwiz said:


> I typically get enough speed then I start to crouch down as I get towards the tip of the jump. When I hit the lip of the jump, I jump straight up by extending both of my legs then bringing them up to my body to try to get a grab on the board. My issue is that when I go to land I tend to land more forward on the board, and a few times I've landed almost right on the front tip and crashed down into my shoulder (which is quite painful I might add). I keep getting a little off balance coming off the lip.
> 
> Any good tips or videos on how to do it or what I could be doing wrong? Thanks for all the help!


It sounds to me like you're not popping quite right (as you figured out in your next post). Always pop evenly off both feet in a balance position.

The key to pop is that it's not about how hard you pop. It's about an even pop that you can control well as you push off evenly off both feet and stay in that balanced body position as you ride up the take-off ramp. A small controlled pop is all you need to get a good, stable air. Aim for balance and stability instead of power.

As far as videos go, I'll be adding some jumping tutorials along the guides I'm re-doing for the forum this month, so stick around on the forum and you'll see jumping tutorial videos pop up sometime this month  Just got back from christmas/new year's vacation, but the tutorials/guides for the forum are next up on my to-do list.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Some advice Snowolf gave me when he was around... You should be crouched lowest just as you come to the transition leading up to the jump (the point where the slope transitions from downhill to uphill). As you go up the ramp, you smoothly straighten up, timing it so that you're just reaching the "pop" as you are hitting the lip of the jump. When I tried this, it was almost effortless compared to what I was doing before when trying to get enough air. This also works BTW on quarter-pipe and similar maneuvers. I think the point is don't try to get all your pop at the very last second.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

"get low to get high"- Jeff Brushie

Hi5 to any of you who know who that is


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone, keep it coming if you have more, but already the amount of information is amazing and extremely helpful.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

From your initial post the way you describe is going up to the lip and jumping with both feet is wrong, for starters it looks bad, but the real issue is you will get off balance.
Your action should NOT be as if your doing a standing jump (without board and pulling knees up to your chest) more just a standing up motion from a squat where you don't even need to push your feet off the ground. Once you've left the lip then use that slight sprint from the standing motion to continue bringing your legs up smoothly to your chest.
Think of it like your only trying to have your legs tucked up to your chest (board ready for grab) only at the pinnacle (peak height) of your jump, not immediately while leaving the lip.

Other posts have described it well, one where you go from squat to extending smoothly after the transition. Just think if you were looking at one of those sequence photos from the mags of yourself, you should only be seeing little body movements over say 10 frames from squat at bottom of transition of jump to squat (grab position) at peak of jump, from your first post it sounds like you would be doing all that in 2 frames, squat at lip, and in next frame would be in the air just past the lip, after your 2 footed jump into the squat (grab) position.

Note that is slightly exaggerating things, as you will likely pop a little harder and grab a little earlier, after some experience but this smmmoooottttthhhhh method should help get rid of that rushed muscle memory.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Some advice Snowolf gave me when he was around... You should be crouched lowest just as you come to the transition leading up to the jump (the point where the slope transitions from downhill to uphill). As you go up the ramp, you smoothly straighten up, timing it so that you're just reaching the "pop" as you are hitting the lip of the jump. When I tried this, it was almost effortless compared to what I was doing before when trying to get enough air. This also works BTW on quarter-pipe and similar maneuvers. I think the point is don't try to get all your pop at the very last second.


To expand on what Donutz is describing, basically you can think of it as going from tall to small to tall as you ride up the jump.

It should go something like this:

1) Approaching the jump in your normal boarding position
2) Low / knees bent by the time you reach the transition point (the area between the downward sloping run-in and the upward sloping jump ramp)
3) Extending your legs and pushing off as you ride up the transition
4) Finishing your pop and getting airbourne just as your snowboard crosses the end of the take-off ramp

So you go from tall, to small and compact, to tall again.

Here's a little diagram of your basic pop timing that I stole from one of my videos:


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Jed,

I think you offer great advise and teaching, and like your descriptions here.
Just looking at your drawing though I think it maybe a bit deceptive for the new guy trying to figure it out.
I think you need to differentiate the jump approach run in and the preparing to pop. Keeping your existing drawing, but changing the labelling possibly?
I think you should call the blue part "preparing to jump". ie setup turns to get speed correct, and then call the yellow (perhaps this could be extended a little longer) and calling that "preparing to pop". i.e flat basing and squatting down. 
The starting to pop should be implied by the start of the orange popping arrow, rather than having its own section on the diagram.
I just think it maybe confusing for some, with the huge "prepare to pop" run in. ie you wouldn't flat base and start squatting at the start of the blue arrow.
The tall, small, tall wording gives great mental picture but from your digram some may take it that you should get small at the top of the drop in, whereas it is normal carved turns at that stage.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

NZRide said:


> Hi Jed,
> 
> I think you offer great advise and teaching, and like your descriptions here.
> Just looking at your drawing though I think it maybe a bit deceptive for the new guy trying to figure it out.
> ...


Yeah, I get what you're saying, but that diagram isn't actually meant to be a stand alone diagram. It's not intended to be a full run-down of how to hit a jump for a new guy, I only added it to expand on what Donutz was describing with regards to pop.

The actual photo is actually just a screenshotted freeze frame from a 10 min video on hitting jumps from my private training videos, that's why it randomly says step 5 in the photo. In the actual video there are actually 4 steps before that where I covered everything else from setup to jump basics before I got to pop.

My teaching style tends to be separating the key techniques, teaching each one by one, then combining them at the end to form the bigger technique (eg - hitting a jump gets broken down into jump basics, setup speed, pop, understanding 'kick', approach lines etc.) instead of trying to teach it all at once.

So yeah... that's explains the diagram  I'll actually be releasing that full video on snowboardingforum later this month, it'll be part of the free training and guides I'm putting together for the forum.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Jed said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying, but that diagram isn't actually meant to be a stand alone diagram. It's not intended to be a full run-down of how to hit a jump for a new guy, I only added it to expand on what Donutz was describing with regards to pop.
> 
> The actual photo is actually just a screenshotted freeze frame from a 10 min video on hitting jumps from my private training videos, that's why it randomly says step 5 in the photo. In the actual video there are actually 4 steps before that where I covered everything else from setup to jump basics before I got to pop.
> 
> ...


Yeah all good man, you do an awesome job of explaining things and I understand that pic wasnt in full context, just thought I should point that out to the likes of the O.P in case he points it flat from 50m out and launches to the moon :dizzy:


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Jed said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying, but that diagram isn't actually meant to be a stand alone diagram. It's not intended to be a full run-down of how to hit a jump for a new guy, I only added it to expand on what Donutz was describing with regards to pop.
> 
> The actual photo is actually just a screenshotted freeze frame from a 10 min video on hitting jumps from my private training videos, that's why it randomly says step 5 in the photo. In the actual video there are actually 4 steps before that where I covered everything else from setup to jump basics before I got to pop.
> 
> ...


awesome can't wait to watch the videos. any chance you have a video on jumping off cliffs?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

stickz said:


> awesome can't wait to watch the videos. any chance you have a video on jumping off cliffs?


No cliff drop tutorial yet, but it's not a bad idea. I'll add it to my to-do list to film something on cliff drops this season (although that would require Whistler having powder... which seems to be very lacking this season).


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Some advice Snowolf gave me when he was around... You should be crouched lowest just as you come to the transition leading up to the jump (the point where the slope transitions from downhill to uphill). As you go up the ramp, you smoothly straighten up, timing it so that you're just reaching the "pop" as you are hitting the lip of the jump. When I tried this, it was almost effortless compared to what I was doing before when trying to get enough air. This also works BTW on quarter-pipe and similar maneuvers. I think the point is don't try to get all your pop at the very last second.


Helped my riding by miles in one day! Makes a stable air platform for grabs and spins sooo much easier!!!


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Jed said:


> No cliff drop tutorial yet, but it's not a bad idea. I'll add it to my to-do list to film something on cliff drops this season (although that would require Whistler having powder... which seems to be very lacking this season).


That would be perfect! I love your videos, I just completed your intro videos, and unfortunately don't have the money to subscribe yet. Definitely on my to do list though!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> That would be perfect! I love your videos, I just completed your intro videos, and unfortunately don't have the money to subscribe yet. Definitely on my to do list though!


Awesome man, glad you found the intro videos helpful


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

One of the most important things I notice that is often lacking when people start learning to jump (and pipe and riding in general) is a lack of speed. Speed is the engine that drives all of your body mass and maneuvers. You have to become comfortable hitting features at a rate of speed that may feel unsettling to you at first. It's hard to keep your body balanced on a bicycle without a good amount of speed and its even more critical when snowboarding and trying to keep your body stable while in the air. You have to send it to be successful developing your jump skills. No speed checks, no hesitation, drop in.


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

great advice, few questions.
at what point do you flat your board?

im having a problem where all my jumps are coming from toe side.
i've tried flat but i feel like i have more control and my body naturally does toe side.

is it normal since i don't land my jumps even 50% of the time.(small jumps)


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> great advice, few questions.
> at what point do you flat your board?
> 
> im having a problem where all my jumps are coming from toe side.
> ...


Do you mean for doing straight airs (I'm assuming so since spins are executing from an edge)? I'm not totally sure what you mean by 'all my jumps are coming from toe side', can you explain a little more? Do you mean spinning toeside, or taking off toeside for a straight air or something else?

The thing about jumps is you don't really ever go completely flat base. You go sort of 'fake' flat base.

What I mean by this is for straight airs, you want to be riding into the take-off on an almost flat base, so your board will be flat, but with a tiny bit of pressure on your toe edge. Not enough pressure that you're actually turning toeside, but just enough that you're riding flat base but with a small amount of pressure on your toe edge if that makes sense.

It's kind of like how you can ride on a cat track on a flat base but keep a tiny bit of pressure on your toe or heel edge to avoid catching an edge. Doing this almost flat base helps you stay balanced and avoid getting thrown off balance by ruts, tracks or anything else in the run-in and takeoff.

Outside of this it's just all about popping correctly for those straight airs (as we've discussed already earlier in the thread - there's a handy diagram for you to check out earlier in the thread).


----------



## Faru1004 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, i've just started doing jumps so its toe side straight Air.

after reading your post, i feel much better knowing its normal( very light pressure on toes)

i've read the whole thread and will try few of the things mention on saturday.

finally, any tip on landing beside tucking your knees and shoulders parallel to the board?



Jed said:


> Do you mean for doing straight airs (I'm assuming so since spins are executing from an edge)? I'm not totally sure what you mean by 'all my jumps are coming from toe side', can you explain a little more? Do you mean spinning toeside, or taking off toeside for a straight air or something else?
> 
> The thing about jumps is you don't really ever go completely flat base. You go sort of 'fake' flat base.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Faru1004 said:


> Thanks, i've just started doing jumps so its toe side straight Air.
> 
> after reading your post, i feel much better knowing its normal( very light pressure on toes)
> 
> ...


The main thing with landing is just getting used to spotting the landing. You won't be able to do this well at first (it kind of goes like a big blur in the air), but as you do it more your aerial awareness will get better and you'll start being able to have time in the air to think and do things.

Besides that it's the usual, bend your knees as you land and try to stay square and balanced. A lot of jumping is just really just getting the takeoff and pop right because it basically determines how stable you'll be in the air, which continues to your landing. So get the pop right and you'll find the landing comes naturally as your aerial awareness kicks in.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

So is there any magic trick to keeping speed into a jump? I usually chicken out and just drop off the end of the jump. I landed 1 out of about 20 attempts today and it was a small jump.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes there is...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

I need to buy a set of magic balls. Got it!


----------



## dgonzvlez (Dec 30, 2013)

Pop with both feet at the same time, and make sure your shoulders are parallel to the board! Money.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

globoat said:


> So is there any magic trick to keeping speed into a jump? I usually chicken out and just drop off the end of the jump. I landed 1 out of about 20 attempts today and it was a small jump.


All jokes aside, besides having the balls to not chicken out, it's about observing other people to make sure you have the right drop in spot, then planning out your line before you drop in and sticking to it.

The big mistake people make with speed is 'winging it' and throwing in 50 random speed checks and changing their speed the whole way. You need a plan before you drop in and you have to follow that plan. None of this 'constantly adjusting and figuring out your speed' as you go nonsense.

Since I assume you're doing a straight air, you'll want to know the basics:

1) Where do I drop in from (for a straight air this should be the point where you can ride straight towards the jump without any speed checks and land in the steepest downhill section of the landing).

2) Where do I start popping upwards with my legs (aka where is the setup point for this jump). FYI, the setup point of a jump is usually the flat area between the downward slope and the uphill slope of the launch ramp.

The key to this is it's repeatable. There are no random speed checks or braking and once you figure it out then you don't have to keep going into the jump hoping you get the right speed because you'll have an easily replicated run-in that you can do over and over again.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

subscribed. need to learn how to pop.


----------



## Spence680 (Jan 17, 2014)

Honestly what helped me the most with getting comfortable jumping was to not think about popping, edge, etc etc but just to hit the jump. Don't try to "jump" off the jump. Just get the proper speed and ride off of it with a clear head. That way there isn't 100 things going through your head as you approach the jump. Sometimes overthinking is your worst enemy and it was mine. Just riding and going over the small park jumps with baby air just enough to clear the knuckle got me comfortable to where I was landing every time. Then start going for an Indy grab in between your bindings on your toe side with your back hand. Doing this motion naturally made me somewhat pop off the jump to bring the board up to me. Now I feel completely comfortable hitting jumps and do just as the other guys are saying squatting at the bottom then rising with the progression of the jump which pops me off the edge. My other tip is to buy an Azzpad. That is the best invention ever. Fall on your ass and you hardly feel anything and you never get cold. Because once you bruise your tailbone that fear will keep you hitting things harder which in this case is better because landing on the knuckle hard will introduce your knees to your face pretty quickly and they don't get a long lol.


----------

